# The Dead Bunny Flop-Part 1(Now Closed)



## Bramble Briar86

I have a few buns in the barn aisle and everytime i walk by either Houdini or Honey Bun is flopped in such a way that i think for sure they're dead. It really scares me when they do this so i'll either tap on their cage or say their name to make sure they're really still alive! :shock:

Silly bunnies!:bunnydance:

Does anybody else get scares like this from their buns???

Ellie and the Furkids


----------



## Spring

Pebbles does this so often when she's running around! She flops over and it looks like she's trying to roll over and put her head down. The first time she did this I ran up to her and startled her. I'm like.. Oh .....!

A few days ago, she leaped off one of the stairs and when she hit the landing for the stairs she did a bunny flop almost in mid-air.. it was so funny looking!


----------



## m.e.

Peanut has scared me more than a few times :nono :rollseyes:


----------



## Bramble Briar86

I'm always afriad that the heat got to them or something. Honey Bun always flops with her eyes wide open and they get a glazed sort of look to them. 

It's only ninety outside....but still pretty hot, especially with the humidity. I think that when the temps start reaching 95 degrees and over i'm gonna break out the bunny frozen water bottles! I've been replacing all the outdoor animals' water buckets/troughs/bowls and bottle a couple time in the afternoon each day to help with the heat and to keep them drinking water.

Ellie


----------



## sheridan

is that where their legs are in the air? it looks so cute. mine have never done this but they used to scare me. theywould be running or standing still and they would flop over onto their sides. I thought they were falling over!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Sometimes i'll catch the buns with their legs in the air while they're flopped. But mostlymine flopon their side completely streched outw/ their nose towards the ceiling a little bit and theirtop forepawin the air a little bit. So cute .

Ellie


----------



## JimD

... and they look sooooo annoyed when you "de-flop" them, too.


----------



## HoneyPot

:shock:Nope, not an electrocuted bunny - just sleepy... 

_____________
Nadia


----------



## JimD

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> :shock:Nope, not an electrocuted bunny - just sleepy...
> 
> _____________
> Nadia


 And to think that I've been using duct tape to hold my wires down :?


----------



## Bramble Briar86

I got some pictures of flopping...but not the "dead flop" i was talking about.....


----------



## Bramble Briar86

This is the life...got mah legs all kicked out, ready for a nap!


----------



## Bramble Briar86

This isn't dead bunny flop...it's dead kitty flop! :shock:It was quite a shock to see this huge cat plopped down in the middle of the aisle...almost stepped on him!


----------



## JimD

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> This is the life...got mah legs all kicked out, ready for a nap!


 

*FROGGIE LEGS!!!!!!!!*:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz........ribbit.


----------



## JimD

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> This is the life...got mah legs all kicked out, ready for a nap!


 

Is that a Tupperware litter pan?!!


----------



## Bramble Briar86

*JimD wrote: *


> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is the life...got mah legs all kicked out, ready for a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Tupperware litter pan?!!
Click to expand...

 No no no no no....That's FOOD! :cooking:

LOL

Ellie


----------



## bunnydude

I love dead bunny flops! Amber will sometimes flop right on Devon's head. It's quite a sight!


----------



## JimD

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: 
*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is the life...got mah legs all kicked out, ready for a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Tupperware litter pan?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no no no....That's FOOD! :cooking:
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ellie
Click to expand...

 
I dunnooooo.....looks an awful lot like Woody Pet to me.





(jk )
~Jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Baby flops the same way every time: throws herself on her side, then rolls over on her back, then back on her side. It's one fluid motion. I'll have to get a video of it. I giggle every time I see it.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Alright! You caught me!:embarrassed: I feed my bunnies Woody Pet...it seemed like a brilliant way to reduce feed costs...:lookaround



:humour

Ellie


----------



## JimD

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Alright! You caught me!:embarrassed: I feed my bunnies Woody Pet...it seemed like a brilliant way to reduce feed costs...:lookaround
> 
> 
> 
> :humour
> 
> Ellie


:laugh:....very *filling*, too!! *Wood* you give me some time to *absorb* this, and then I'll be able to *expand* on it. K?? That *wood* be *swell*.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

:shhhhShh! It's a secret. Not many people know that Woody Pet has another use like this. You sprinkle molasses over the Woody Pet, and then when the rabbit gets the Woody Pet stuck to his tongue when he licks the molasses, he eats the Woody Pet, the Woody Pet expands, filling him upand voila! Lower feed bill!

Ellie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Flops like this?






















My Mocha is the king of 'dead bunny flops'.:bunnydance:


----------



## Bramble Briar86

That's exactly it! That last pic of ur bun is cute.:bunnydance:

Ellie


----------



## sheridan

Thisare the two of mine doing it


----------



## naturestee

MBB, Mocha is way too relaxed!:shock:

Of course, Loki spends most of his day flat on his side, eyes rolled down, barely breathing. He doesn't really flop though, he just slides and melts right into the floor! Scares the heck out of my hubby all the time, but I'm used to it.





Fey and Sprite like to be more dramatic. They throw themselves down and roll a bit.
Fey:









Sprite:









While Mocha just quietly passes out somewhere...





Especially when there's fumes!:shock:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

here's peapoo's dbf.. petey always gets up before i can take a picture















here's petey stretched out, but not a dbf


----------



## Cait

LOL! CiCi does that all the time... But I can never get pics of her doing it, she's a light sleeper. :XHere is a pic of her on the first day we got her, let me remind you this was only her 3rd car ride. She LOVES road trips, and usually demands her own seat.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

lol..looks like peapoo riding in the car..except she demands to ride in your lap


----------



## Cait

Hehehee. She'll ride in your lap, but she prefers to stretch out completely. Its funny, when we took her into petsmart, my sisters had to sit in the very very back so CiCi could stretch out in the middle backseat, LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I've got way more!
















He was only about7 months in these pictures.










And Spice is only about 6 months in this one.





I've even caught Zoey in the act.


----------



## Cait

Eek! If I saw a rabbit do something like in that 3rd pic, I'd freak out, LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I'm so used to him flopping over that it doesn't scare me anymore. Except yesterday he was flopped over on his side in the hot sun and breathing quite fast. I immediately picked him up (he was just like jellow in my arms, LOL) and put him in his cage. He was fine right away and his ears were warm so luckily I didn't have to contend with heat stroke but boy did he scare me!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oops, double post. :embarrassed:I really need to stop double clicking. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## ratmom

Geez did that used to scare me too, I'm just finally getting used to it now. I think they look so cute when they are sleeping with their eyes closed, I must fight the urge to wake wilbur up when I see him like that


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Snuggy:






Double "Spoon" Flop:


----------



## HoneyPot

*naturestee wrote: *


> Sprite:


 

Isn't this the cutest thing? Misty does this too - she flops over and then grooms her paw while flopped - looks like she's sucking her thumb - or being a lazy one handedgroomer.

__________
Nadia


----------



## JimD

:shock:....Where did I put that shovel?!?!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Nothing like a bunny flop after a good meal. :eats












:yawn








Ahhh... Life is Good. :toastingbuns
















Now clean up this mess. :bow ..:sweep . .






Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I told you Mocha was the king of DBF's! I got more today, including the most lazy flop I have ever seen. Normally Mocha is over dramatic when he flops, doing this fall to the side suddenly and roll before coming to rest on his side.











The flop Video!

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/mybabybunnies/Mocha/?action=view&current=DSCF0049AVI.flv


----------



## sheridan

my 2 never seem to do the full bunny flop. Should I be concerned that they are not that happy? I have already posted piccies of the closest they come to it!!:colors:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Rabbits are still prey animals, some are just not comfortable exposing their bellies nor are they comfortable laying half asleep in the open. Spice hasn't really done a DBF since he was bonded to Mocha3 years ago. It's nothing to be worried about, some are just a little more weary.


----------



## sheridan

But it looks soooo cute though!! They do let me stroke them around their chin and under thei jaw so progress being made. Hopefully they will do the flop thing. Everyones rabbits just look adorable!!:inlove:


----------



## cheryl

The first time i had ever seen a bunny flop was when Marshmallow was about 2 months old,i had just brought the bunnies in from being outside and i just happened to notice Marsh just flopped over and stayed like that,i felt my heart leave my chest,i thought she was sick,so i took her to the vet lollollollol,and there was nothing wrong with her lol,$40 for nothing but embarrasment and that was over 2 years ago and i still have a giggle when i think about it.

Now i'm so used to my buns just flop down anywhere they like,they are just so comfortable in their surroundings that you can walk up to them and they won't move,but i still find myself having to have a look to see if they are breathing and sometimes i will touch them just to see if they are still alive:stikpokesometimes i will even call their name but they are just sound asleep that they cannot hear me,until i poke them again,Chocolate Bunny and Cassidy will sometimes fall asleep on their back with their feet in the air,that is just the sweetest thing to see,but it was also pretty scary when i first seen this as well,it was poke the bunny again:stikpoke,i don't annoy them as much anymore,just occassionally



cheryl


----------



## Spring

Hehe. Pebbles loves to do her flop and go on her back after a nice long run on the tile. The tile is kinda cold so it cools her down. Smart bun .


----------



## SOOOSKA

You guys are all so lucky, we have 4 Bunnies and not one of them lays on their backs.

Only the two boys do the flops, they girls never do them.

By the way all the pictures are great. I just love looking at them.

:apollo::bunny19:rabbithop:dutchSoooska


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny

OH, My Mr. Pumpkin Bunny flops. This is his old cage before we got the pen so it was really hard to get a good angle. 





He makes a big process of it. Like 3.1 lbs is _*really*_ difficult to flop!

I caught Peanut the other day on her back with legs in the air, eyes closed, batting a paw here and their and softly grunting.:sleep: I thought it was a seizure at first or something. I actuallythink she was dreaming. When I went to get the camera she got up (might as well been drooling from her lookon her face) looking at me like "What , hey that was a good dream"

I love the Spoon flop! I can't get enough of everyone's flop pictures, I could look at them all day. People who don't know rabbits don't know what they are missing!

Nothing like a good flop to make you smile...sometimes even belly laugh!


----------



## daisy052104

In almost the year that we've had Holly I've only seen her flop 2 or 3 times and when she does she always rolls back onto her tummy.


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Chillin' like a villian..... (took this pic about 5 mins ago) look at her leg!


----------



## bunnydude

I wish I could find the picture and scan it, but I remember that a number of years ago I got a picture of a wild bunny flopped over in a flower bed


----------



## JimD

Binkie loves her ear.


----------



## Spring

That is so cute!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote: *


> Binkie loves her ear.


 Jim, do you still have the one where she's cuddling her blankie?

That one melts my heart.


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Binkie loves her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, do you still have the one where she's cuddling her blankie?
> 
> That one melts my heart.
Click to expand...

 I think I only have ones where she's cuddling her ear.....just different versions of the one I posted above. Ya mean these??


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*JimD wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *





> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Binkie loves her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, do you still have the one where she's cuddling her blankie?
> 
> That one melts my heart.
Click to expand...




> I think I only have ones where she's cuddling her ear.....just different versions of the one I posted above. Ya mean these??


 

haha thats my lap!! look at my baby girl! i miss her sooo much


----------



## sheridan

I can not get over how cute that piccie is!!!! It is the sweetest. AWWWWW:colors:


----------



## Haley

Here's a pic of my boy Basil snoozing away. I know its not a full flop..but quite funny! He gave me quite a scare (and I also put him on a diet after seeing this photo!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Binkie loves her ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim, do you still have the one where she's cuddling her blankie?
> 
> That one melts my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have ones where she's cuddling her ear.....just different versions of the one I posted above. Ya mean these??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I guess I was just confused! I'm pretty sure that's the pic I was thinking of. It's precious!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some more. :bed:






















Rainbows!


----------



## Haley

Pet_Bunny I love your pics!Pebbles looks pretty relaxed...shes definitely livin the life!

Heres one of my Mr. Tumnus. He was chillin in his cage. The only angle I could get was through the bars...but you get the message. This is one easy going bunny!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Mr Tumis is adorable. He looks so relaxed.

Add to Bunny napping list, Hmm Michigan is not too far from her, a few hours drive. LOL

Soooska :apollo:


----------



## Anneliese

Yes! I was cleaning out Snowy Joey's hutch and he was in his litter tray. I'm watching him and suddenly he does a dead bunny flop and nearly gave me a heart attack. I slowly walked over to him and touched him on the head and he jumped up and ran around and then gave me bunny kisses. :shock:


----------



## lucylocket

lucy does a died bunny flop when i talk to her i'll say in bunny language 

are u ok baby 

flop 

for that second and their after i love her to peices 

varna xxxx


----------



## Haley

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Mr Tumis is adorable. He looks so relaxed.
> 
> Add to Bunny napping list, Hmm Michigan is not too far from her, a few hours drive. LOL
> 
> Soooska :apollo:


lol thanks


----------



## Spring

Here's the best I could catch on camera with little miss Pebbley poo! It's not a dead flop, just sort of a relaxed lay down .


----------



## Haley

Aww Pebbles! How cute! That flop would be enough to scare me


----------



## sparklyyy

Here's Zeke:



Erin


----------



## Spring

Hahahaha! Look at that bun! If that isn't relaxation, I don't know what is .


----------



## Jenni

These pics are adorable!! I need to get one of Gretchen flopping.


----------



## jordiwes

I looooooooooove Zeke's white tummy!!!


----------



## dreamgal042

Anytime I take Ivory out of the cage, he'll explore the room I put him into, then flop on his side for a nap.






that was in the cage he's out of now cuz he got too big for it =\





same cage, same day

I have more of him just kinda stretched out, but those two are the most dramatic I've gotten so far =\


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Aww! Ivory is so cute!:inlove:

~Ellie


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Pebbles would rarely flop. Now I see her do it so often. I wonder if it is age, too much exercise, or too much birthday treats. 


















Rainbows! :expressionless


----------



## Mummel

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here are some more. :bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg...a bunny snale :shock:


----------



## Jenni

Or a slug*!!*


----------



## Jenni

Here's a picture of Gretchen flopping. She did it today and I grabbed the camera!


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, I couldn't find any full on bunny flops with the head to the side, but I did find a few very relaxed bunny poses for Elf.

Right up next to me at Christmas time:






In the palace:






What, Mom?






Elf is even so relaxed that she will flop out when the kids are IN the cage cleaning!






SUCH a funny bunny!


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Trix did a DBF this afternoon...but just as I went to get my camera, she decided to roll over to the other side and completely flopped off the edge of the 2nd floor pf her cage in mid-roll. She wasn't hurt at all, she kinda sliiiiiiiiiiiiid off...back legs first. the FUNNIEST thing I have ever seen her do so far!


----------



## stephiemarie78

Blue Did the half in his litter pan and out


----------



## jordiwes

Trix is hilarious!

And blue does not look very comfortable! Although Wesley layed down with his butt in the water dish the other day...


----------



## Jenni

Gretchen has been flopping like crazy! Here's a picture I took today.







That's a pretty good pic of her incision and her shaved belly too--poor Gretchen!


----------



## bbgrl20

Keoki is the king of dead bunny flops. From the first day we got him he just flops down and licks he little paws as if it takes too much energy to do it standing up!!


----------



## bbgrl20

I think Mocha is learning from Keoki! She never did dbf but now I see her do them all time!


----------



## RebeccaUK

Here's my Benjamin at it! This is the closest I can get to get a picture before he moves so apologies for the blurriness!


----------



## bbgrl20

Aww, benjamine is a cutie!!


----------



## Bramble Briar86

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Aww, benjamine is a cutie!!


 Ditto!

Ellie


----------



## Dittani

Noonoo learned the DBF at an early age... Unfortunately, he lifted his head up just as I was about to take the picture.

This was taken about the 3rd day after we got him. He's huge now


----------



## bbgrl20

I would love to see some current pics of noonoo, he is very cute! Do you have a bunny blog yet?


----------



## aurora369

AH!! I can't believe I haven't posted my DBF pictures yet! I swear I did, but I just went through and checked and I hadn't...

So here's a baby DBF from Wildfire's last litter. This one was always flopped out on his side or sometimes on his back with all fours in the air!





Not quite a dbf, Wildfire doesn't really do them. She's more for stretching out on her tummy,





This is as close as she gets,





But she is very good at being lazy, (sorry the first one is blurry...)









And this one just cracks me up...





Okay, so not all of them where DBF's.... but they all fall into the same catagory in my mind....

Hope everyone enjoyed.

--Dawn


----------



## Becknutt

DBF, DKF (Dead kitty flop), DDF (Dog), They're all over my house! lol!

Classic DBF:
















DCF:





















Really thought she was dead! Fluffy is 11 years old.

DDF:









New Catagory!! The DOUBLE:





















I know this is a rabbit forum, but I had to include Floppys sisters from other misters. 

Never let it be said that I don't love my animals!


----------



## Becknutt

If this was a contest, I'd have the winner. I wish I could have gotten this on video. He was dreaming, moving his feet and making the cutest facial expressions.


----------



## Jess_sully

AWWW I absolutely love all of the flopping pictures. Floppy looks (and sounds) like a complete doll! Too bad you didn't have a video  I can't get over his leg, ah, I love it!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok they all do it but Ringo you poke and prodand he just wont move. Have tocatch a pic whenmyFlemie Samantha does it. Lord a sound clip when she does it. Soundslike an earthquake.:laugh:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Here's millie's dead bunny flop. :shock:Shestayed like that for ages too! (btw she'd just been digging which iswhy she has mud on her.)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Boy... Am I stuffed from eating all that food.










Think I'll just roll over for a while.


Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987

Heres one of my bunnie flops!








You can actually see a poop coming out of her ass! LOL Too much information!



Heres a floppy puppy aswell Sorry I couldny resist either!








And this is what we call a fanny flop at my house!


----------



## NZminilops

Great thread! I love DBFs, here's BunBun doing his version.


----------



## allison

Thanks for bumping this thread they are hillarious. Here's mine.






It's not a flop but it's the closest I've got.


----------



## Mummel

This is the way Mia likes to relax- head flat on the floor..I always wonder where she has her feet.


----------



## Smelly

My sister's hamster sleeps on it's back. It always looks dead. Don't have a pic.


----------



## JadeIcing

http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=1147093160



THis counts right?
http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=947028452


----------



## NZminilops




----------



## Linz_1987

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=1147093160
> 
> 
> 
> THis counts right?
> http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=947028452




That is so funny! I was watching my sisters horse roll in thefield, and we said that she never totally goes fully over... next thingwe knew she did go totally over!

That is great that you caught it on video though! Good job! And so cute!!!


----------



## Kristinpsc

All these pictures have got to be the cutestbunny pics ever!! I especially like Snuggys mom's Double Spoon Flop,TOO CUTE!! HeresThe Max flop,


----------



## naturestee

Aw, I love his ear hanging over the edge!


----------



## JadeIcing

Look at his eyes. He sleeping, I mean knocked out, drooling, andsnoring to boot. He will hate moe today. Time to clean his feet.


----------



## Haley

Aww what a snuggle bunny! he is out! very cute!


----------



## Offspring2099

Hahha, both of my buns do it. I thinkits the coolest thing they do. Many times Molly does it rightnext to me, after walking by me. When I'm sitting on thefloor.


----------



## Bramble Briar86

Yesterday while i was on the computer I had mytwo Neth. Dwarf kits on my lap, they're three weeks today. And i hearda bumping/flopping noise and I thought something was wrong with one ofthem. But it was just the black kit flopping, it was too cute!

-Ellie


----------



## Offspring2099

This is from a few days ago, when I caught Molly napping.


----------



## cheryl

This is Marshmallow in dreamland,she alwaysreminds me of a cloud,Marshi-mallow(her nickname)is so soft and fluffyjust like a cloud








cheryl


----------



## kellyjade

Apollo does this every day, this is the firstpic I got of it though. Sometimes she flops completely onto her backand just lays there a minute, but if I make the slightest noise gettingthe camera she's back on her tummy again.


----------



## Offspring2099

*kellyjade wrote:*


> Apollo does this every day, this is the first pic I got ofit though. Sometimes she flops completely onto her back and just laysthere a minute, but if I make the slightest noise getting the camerashe's back on her tummy again.




Yup you have to be a silent as a ninja getting that camera. Otherwise they just flop back over.


----------



## Michaela

How about this one? It's Pebble






She stayed like this for ages and let me rub her belly! It was hilarious!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Tah is so cute. I love the feet up in the air.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Michaela

Thanks Soooska! I love it too:hearts


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh Michaela, that's a very good one! Show us more!:waiting:


----------



## aurora369

I introduce to you, Penny, the flopping queen!!

























I would say that she spends about 80% of her time in a DBF.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp

My favourite DBF ever, courtesy of Sample, who just signed up.  (And yup, another Vancouverite). :biggrin:

This is Bianca -- the world's most tranceablebunny! (Just in time for Halloween -- plopTHIS downon your front porch!)


----------



## Michaela

Pipp she's so adorable!:hearts Exactly the same position as Pebble! (look up a few posts!)

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Pipp

*Michaela wrote:*


> Pipp she's so adorable!:hearts Exactly the same position asPebble! (look up a few posts!)




Awwwwwww, she's so sweet!We can line them up on the porch! 

Not only can't I get any of my five to trance, Pipp doesn't even sleep! 

If I hold heron my lap, I can get a couple of seconds out ofDarry, but that's it. Sample says Biancais off and trancing in about two seconds, and judging from this pic,she stays like that where ever you put her. 

Can't figure out why none of mine will even come close! :tongutwo:



sas and the gang of non-trancers :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela

*Pipp wrote: *


> Not only can't I get any of my five to trance, Pipp doesn't even sleep!
> 
> If I hold heron my lap, I can get a couple of seconds out ofDarry, but that's it. Sample says Biancais off and trancing in about two seconds, and judging from this pic,she stays like that where ever you put her.
> 
> Can't figure out why none of mine will even come close! :tongutwo:


Pebble goes into a trance _so_ easy, sound just like Bianca.Ebony WILL NOT let me trance her, I try all the time! Berri kinda will,but not for long, I think they're too alert, Pebble would be quitedocile in comparison.

I know what you mean about the not sleeping, I have never seen Berriasleep and I had her for over two years now!:shock: I've never evenseen her tired, it's just weird.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## missyscove

> I know what you mean about the not sleeping, I have never seen Berriasleep and I had her for over two years now!:shock: I've never evenseen her tired, it's just weird.


That's what you'd call a vampire bunny. Maybe she just needsa little fake coffin to sleep in during the day so she can get back toher vampire activities at night.


----------



## Michaela

*missyscove wrote: *


> I know what you mean about the not sleeping, I have never seen Berriasleep and I had her for over two years now!:shock: I've never evenseen her tired, it's just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you'd call a vampire bunny. Maybe she just needsa little fake coffin to sleep in during the day so she can get back toher vampire activities at night.
Click to expand...



lol Missycove, maybe I should try that!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Marit

Petter sleeping


----------



## RABBIT#1

Oh wow! These are soooooooo cute! My bun will not even do a bunny flop. Wonder why. Silly little bunny!:bunnydance:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

I have a french lop who lieks to do this deadflop. HE starts twisting his neck sideways and I'm like wtfrabbit....and then his body just follows and FLOP down he goes and thenhe's out for a good nap for a few hours. Yes, once or twice when Istumbled across him already in nap mode...I thought him to bedeceased...

-JAK


----------



## Crystalballl

Yep! Scared me the first time too


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi here's a picture of Jackie flopped againstWilbur. This is the closest we get to DBF with Jackie, shevery seldom does them.

Enjoy!

Susan


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Time to post some more! Here are some of Hazel and White Chocolate:

Hazel flopped up against my son, she LOVES doing that:




White Chocolate completely rolled over:




Hazel as a 3 week old baby:




White Chocolate relaxing in her condo




Not really a DBF, but "FB" (Flat Bunny), veeeery relaxed


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hazel-Mom 

Very cute bunnies. What kind of Bunny is Hazel?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Sorry about that last one... don't know why itdid that! Any one have an idea? Posting pictures for me seems to berather hap-hazard... sometimes they work, sometimes not .
Anyway, here's the Flat-Bun again:





And this one of Hazel about 6 months old:




And this one of White Chocolate, tranced in mommy's arms. She is veryeasy to trance, just flip her over, and she stays, usually for quitesome time.




A very rare one of Hazel tranced. Usually she wil not allow us to do this, but my husband managed this one for a few minutes





You can click on the thumbnails to see the bigger picture


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hazel is a wild Western Cottontail, or BrushRabbit. We rescued her as a 3 weeks old baby, she was found at the sideof a road with a broken foot. *
*We have had her for nearly 4 years now, and she's the tamest bunever! She will even come over to strangers and allow them to pet her.She's a real sweety. She also loves to lick and groom us, and evenlicked one of the techs at the vet! She's such a big Lover Bun:inlove:

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hazel-Mom
> 
> Very cute bunnies. What kind of Bunny is Hazel?
> 
> Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wow, that's great that you saved Hazel. We have wild bunnies in our backyard.

I leave them carrots and water, they also eat the bird seed.I noticed the paw prints the other morning on our deck (it snowed thatnight).

Susan:reindeertongue:


----------



## turbosmommy

i dont have a full body picture of turbos dbf but this is the closest one hope u guys enjoy....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's Wilbur doing his Dead Bunnny Flop, he's so cute.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## KimandCocoa

Cocoa did a flop under my bed!


----------



## Bangbang

I'll have to geta photo for this one,Bangbang is queen of looking dead, once when she was lying like that ifreaked out and ran into her cage i poked her and shook her screaming"Bangbang" ... nothing, then have i started really proding her shejumped up thumped and grunted at me and stormed off... She was soangry, i had obviously woken her froma pretty good dream! 
I wasn't too impressed either, she nearly gave me a heartattack!


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Ookpik in a Dead Bunny Flop*


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas 






Dallas






Ringo






Ringo






Ringo






Connor(very rare since he hit teen years)


----------



## Starina

The first time I saw a DBF was the first day Igot her. Tinkler is my first bunny and I had no idea what was going on,her flopping and twitching. :shock2:Now she does it all thetime and always hits her head on something. :headsmack







~Star~


PS My BF recorded a video of her flopping, but it was WAY too dark. :rollseyes


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Mine always jump up the minute they hear that camera turn on. Here's a couple of them relaxed, but no DBF's on camera.

Thumper:





Just Jack:





Harper:


----------



## maomaochiu

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Here's Wilbur doing his Dead Bunnny Flop, he's so cute.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:




Ohhhhh, wilbur is cuuuuuute..........


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Maomaochiu, Wilbur &amp; Buttercupare the only ones that do the DBF, Daisy Mae &amp; Jackie are justtoo darn Feminine to be seen like that. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

My Enderby, Ezra, may look dead....but in actuality,,,this is how he prefers to take his medicine. 

Here also is a video of Cymry ''flopping'' I may have posted itelsewhere already I don't remember. But it'll fit nicely int he thread.Cym flops whenever you scratch her back...and will flop over andpresent her belly immediately.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZaVPDa_RJE[/ame]


----------



## hunnybunny63

i saw Daisy doing a full DBF in my room earliergrabbed my phone to take a pic got it already then as i wenttoget it focus my phone beeps and this made Daisy look up soitall went to waste!!! 

i will keep trying!


----------



## FatRabbit

Cadbury with her baby blanket asleep...





Cadbury curled up next to the heater/under the a/c (her usually place to snore)


----------



## Aina

Dead Dog Flop


----------



## maherwoman

I honestly don't know if I've posted these pics, so bear with me...

Dead Flower





Dead Trixie





Closest thing you get to a DBF with Maisie:





And how about a Dead Kitty Flop??





Or two...





Hehe!!


----------



## hunnybunny63

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I honestly don't know if I've posted these pics, so bear with me...
> 
> Dead Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Trixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closest thing you get to a DBF with Maisie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how about a Dead Kitty Flop??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe!!


really cute pics!


----------



## binkies

Ivory has perfected the dead bunny flop!


----------



## kellyjade

Apollo does this at least 4 times a day:





Apollo flopped and wiggling 




Sophie does it too occasionally and it is SO cute because she rolls around on her back,but I've never caught it on film.

--Kelly


----------



## Starina

~Star~


----------



## BinkyRabbit33

Binky loves to flop. She also rolls onto herback and looks like she's having aseizure, and a couple oftimes she rolled all the way over.


----------



## Nessa1487

Back in his old cage..Skippy, and his adorable toeties!!


----------



## Cutiebunny

Fidget's DBF! My mum said she looked like "Road kill" I personallythink she is adorable when she does this. So Quirky. Although sometimesit scares me because she won't move for ages.


----------



## Chickenlittle586

Thisis Cadbury relaxing next to Patches. I don't know why he lays like thatsometimes but i think it's sure darn cute =)


----------



## jupiterannette

i love the DBF

when i look at the cam i get scared sometimes, i go running and i get there and she is like what i was sleepin'!


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## tundrakatiebean

*jupiterannette wrote: *


>


Cami Cam? do you have a live feed of your bunny? :shock:I would love to see it if it exists :biggrin2:even more bunny stuff to waste my time on Woohoo!


----------



## jupiterannette

it is not fully functioning yet, and i just built her new cage today, so i dont know where to put the cam....

i can view it in network from my office, but i need to load it up to the web for live feed. should be up next week!


----------



## cheryl

My beautiful Marshmallow(RIP)








I'm missing you Marshy

cheryl


----------



## XxMontanaxX

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> it is not fully functioning yet, and i just built her new cage today, so i dont know where to put the cam....
> 
> i can view it in network from my office, but i need to load it up to the web for live feed. should be up next week!



That's awsome!!! What kind of cam do you use? And does it come with a cord? If so, how long?

I'd love to set one up for Macey somehow, but she's outside so it'd be difficult. But it'd be so much more comforting being able to watch her all the time. We have raccoons in the woods...so yeah. I worry about that.


----------



## jupiterannette

it is a linksys wireless cam, i jsut plug in power and it links to my wireless network, then i use solo link as the service to have it live on line, it is 20-25$ a YEAR! cheap!

but the cam is 100$ i think.. let me find a link.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000DZM4TC/ref=pd_cp_e_1/002-2757943-2264051?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_r=1H1CE93KDDGMV53WZEEX&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=250314601&pf_rd_i=B0002V8KW2

yup! 99.99!

LOL

It up and running!!!

http://hunnycam.ourlinksys.com:1024


----------



## Kokkiniklosti

Talking about dead-bunny flops, here is Aftias seconds before he let out his last breath! (of course he is okay!)








...and i also had to post this:






It is not a bunny flop, but i think it is funny anyway!


----------



## tonyshuman




----------



## amundb

Magnet loves the DBF...he often winds himself up and jumps down into one!


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Here's Newts first dbf!
*





*Here's one of Ookpik, she flops all over:
*





*~Diana*


----------



## Johncdn

One of the best floppers- my Bridge girl, Willow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! Look at Willow! Did she drool too?! She looks like she is completely zonked!


----------



## Johncdn

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Look at Willow! Did she drool too?! She looks like she is completely zonked!


Willow was _The perfect Lady  _she could also sleep anywhere.


----------



## jam224

Of the two, Lily is definitely our floppiest bunny, lol! This is the best DBF picture I have of her (white belly!!):





And Lily's PBF -- Post Breakfast Flop:


----------



## Becknutt

May have posted these pics of Floppy on the old forum, can't remember:
















Ruby: (not feeling good, this was taken just a couple days after her spay)


----------



## polly

Dennis DBF all the time i caught him the other day with his friend our dogs toy


----------



## TinysMom

I don't know how I missed this thread before...


















Those pics are about 2 years old - but I love them....

and here is Tiny - back when he had a cage...











Peg


----------



## Becknutt

Ruby is queen of the dbf - It's her favorite position. And look her hair is finally growing back on her belly. The last one is my fav, hubby says she looks like an old man. lol.


----------



## jupiterannette

here is hunny in full relaxation mode... 





and spice lounging full flop on the bed!


----------



## monklover

Roxie...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Here's Peaches...she has become a master flopper! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awwww :heartbeat:


----------



## jessmc03

i was so excited to catch gabby in her dbf! usually when i touch the camera she instantly wakes up!


----------



## GoinBackToCali

I had to contribute... I found one of my sickly buck Rocky, who has since passed over the Rainbow Bridge...

He use to sleep so soundly, I thought he was already..um...gone...


Zin


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Double the flop!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I LOVE this thread! Some of these pictures are so funny, especially the ones where the bunnies actually look like they're dead :shock:

I was going to post that my Nethies never flop like this, but I got a good one out of Ronnie last night. After running circles around me and trying to hump my arm for 10 minutes, Ronnie was pretty tuckered out. 







Billy always keeps an eye on me when he flops:


----------



## RexyRex

This is Gixxer's DBF (please excuse the messy condo, I really do think that my buns are half pig 





This is the only flop pic I have of Alaska, this was the first week I had her, so it's an oldie!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can't believe how RELAXED some of these guys get! I love Ronnie and Gixxer! Bo stretches his legs out like that sometimes! it's so cute!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit

Found one of the school bunnies like this once, she was so relaxed I started worry she'd died:shock:




Patches, the broken tortishell lop dwarf. I'm not quite dead sir:dude:




Zakura rolling over...Sasuke seems to worry too:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

OMG how cute is that one of Zakura?!:inlove:


----------



## Tracey

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>


Wow! He is absolutly gorgeous! whats his color called? in two weeks Im going to a rabbit show looking for a bf for my bunn and he is just too darn cute.. Id like to find one that looks like him.


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*Tracey wrote:*


> Wow! He is absolutly gorgeous! whats his color called? in two weeks Im going to a rabbit show looking for a bf for my bunn and he is just too darn cute.. Id like to find one that looks like him.



Hehehe...I guess you weren't offput by the demonic glow in his eye  Billy's coloring is called "smoke pearl marten." He's a real cutie but I don't think that flopping picture does him justice. Here's a better picture of his coat coloring:


----------



## Tracey

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *Tracey wrote:*





> Wow! He is absolutly gorgeous! whats his color called? in two weeks Im going to a rabbit show looking for a bf for my bunn and he is just too darn cute.. Id like to find one that looks like him.





> Hehehe...I guess you weren't offput by the demonic glow in his eye  Billy's coloring is called "smoke pearl marten." He's a real cutie but I don't think that flopping picture does him justice. Here's a better picture of his coat coloring:




Thanx 4 the color info! He is just tooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

If you haven't seen her "billy spazzing on the bed" videos - ya gotta! OMG that rabbit made us laugh so hard!

I'm in love with Peaches and Thumper all spoonin' flopped!!


----------



## Gumbo1993

gumbo dose that! the first time i saw him do that he was onaly 5 months i almost started crying cuz i just got him!

Crazy bun-buns:happyrabbit:


----------



## Tracey

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> If you haven't seen her "billy spazzing on the bed" videos - ya gotta! OMG that rabbit made us laugh so hard!


Just found/watched and saved to favorites! Thats one crazy cute bunny!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

*Tracey wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen her "billy spazzing on the bed" videos - ya gotta! OMG that rabbit made us laugh so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Just found/watched and saved to favorites! Thats one crazy cute bunny!!!
Click to expand...

I just saw that you subscribed to my youtube channel  I watched your first bunny video and thought...hey this bunny looks familiar! Very nice video, your bunny is adorable. I can see now why people like the blue-eyed white buns so much! Isn't putting together a video of your bunny so much fun? Well, I hope you don't get as obsessed with it as I have become!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Tracey wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen her "billy spazzing on the bed" videos - ya gotta! OMG that rabbit made us laugh so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Just found/watched and saved to favorites! Thats one crazy cute bunny!!!
Click to expand...


Did you see the one where he is just flying around and suddenly drops off the bed? When we watched it - my daughter and I said at the same time "he's gonna fall off!" and right then he did! Poor guy!!


----------



## Tracey

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Tracey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen her "billy spazzing on the bed" videos - ya gotta! OMG that rabbit made us laugh so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Just found/watched and saved to favorites! Thats one crazy cute bunny!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see the one where he is just flying around and suddenly drops off the bed? When we watched it - my daughter and I said at the same time "he's gonna fall off!" and right then he did! Poor guy!!
Click to expand...

Yup, saw that.. he is definatly entertaining! I swear Ive watched that "I feel pretty" one a hundred times now.. cracks me up thinking about it.


----------



## Tracey

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *Tracey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen her "billy spazzing on the bed" videos - ya gotta! OMG that rabbit made us laugh so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Just found/watched and saved to favorites! Thats one crazy cute bunny!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw that you subscribed to my youtube channel  I watched your first bunny video and thought...hey this bunny looks familiar! Very nice video, your bunny is adorable. I can see now why people like the blue-eyed white buns so much! Isn't putting together a video of your bunny so much fun? Well, I hope you don't get as obsessed with it as I have become!
Click to expand...

yea, that was my very first time so, it isnt very good.. just practicing.. this weekend when I have more time, Im going video crazy. Your right, it is extremly fun!


----------



## jcl_24

All these flopped bunnies. Sometimes rabbit life is just too much effort eh?

Jo x


----------



## Orchid

I wish I had seen this thread sooner lol.
Simon scared the poo out of me with a few flops last night.
Good to know that it means he is happy though! I could have done without the heart attack lol.

I will try to grab a pic of him if I can...once he sees me coming he is up and running wanting his love...makes it hard to take pics.


----------



## Orchid

Well I didn't freak out this time and start crying when I saw him flop lol!
I did catch a few pictures and here they are.


----------



## Gumbo1993

yeah gumbo dose it! the first time i saw him do it i almost cried because i thought he was dead! so dont be is such a panic!anic:they get tired. onay oreo dose not do that. i think bunnies are so silly!:runningrabbit:[shadow=green]SILLY RABBITS![/shadow]


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## Little Bay Poo




----------



## seahealer

I don't know if thses count. But I thought they were cute.

This is Holley


----------



## Tracey

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


>


Aww thats a great one, would make an awesome desktop pic.


----------



## mochi_ball

this is mochi when she was only a few months old and a few days after she got spayed. u can see the shaved part on her tummy.


----------



## Little Bay Poo

The other side of a bunny flop...


----------



## JenniferCameron

Little Bay Poo wrote:


>



I'm so stealing your bun. Too cute!


----------



## pla725

Pete doing the flop. I've seen Abner and Maddie do this as well. No pics of them yet.


----------



## pla725

Pete again.


----------



## juliew19673

That is SO funny! Baxter! my rescue bunny has had to go to my office with me a couple of times and in the car I thought he might be happier to be outside of the carrier than it - but not ever owning a bunny before thought "nahhhh", but now wondering it I should take him on a trip through the neighborhood and see how does without the carrier.. Any thoughts you may have on the subject appreciated.


----------



## Jenk

I once came home from work to find my Zoe in a very deep sleep. Her eyes were only half closed, however, and she didn't initially respond to my voice. Then I started to gently clap my hands as I slowly approached her cage. Still no movement. At that point, my heart was in my throat, thinking that some mystery illness had claimed her her life. So I was especially shocked (and gulped down my heart) when she suddenly lifted her head, staring at me as if to say, "Wha's goin' on?"

Since that experience, I've a newfound respect for the seriousness of the bunny flop and how thoroughly they can sleep (for a prey species, that is).

Jenk


----------



## tonyshuman

Muffin did her first DBF the other day!! it was during a bit of "forced bonding," in which we put her and Tony in a small cage so that they learn to get along. We were finding that they would just avoid each other all the time, which would make bonding harder. anyway, here it is!! she DBF'd right next to Tony!!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend

Noel Can't catch her with her head down, because she always catches me sneaking up on her!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG Muffin is so cute! She loves her Tony! 

and Noel! :hearts: Bo rarely lays his head down either!


----------



## trailsend

Bob


----------



## LoveBunny92

Oh yeah, Raine will just lay their even if their is a noise, or if you walk by him, or talk to him, and it dosen't look like he is even breathing!! But then after awhile he gets up....stretches, and yawns! By the way, isn't it SOOOO cute when bunnies yawn?!?! THE CUTEST THING EVER!!!!:hearts

Heres Raine.....playing dead!! LOL.


----------



## JimD

oh no!!!...tootsie broken!!!! her fall down!!!


----------



## neri18

Pip's best 'dead bunny flop' yet. He's so dramatic the way he just throws himself on his side and conks out. If I hadn't seen him do it, this one would have made me a little nervous because he had his paw stuck up in the air like he was stiff and dead.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG look at him! My bunnies NEVER do that!


----------

